# Best Cooking Pot for Candymaking



## topcandymaker (Nov 20, 2015)

My daughter is growing in her expertise as a candy maker.  Fudge is one of her top items.  What is the best POT for this effort?  She currently uses one of my heavier cook-pots, I am looking for a 'specialty' pot for her as a gift.  Any suggestions?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think a clad stainless saucepan is as good as it gets for this purpose.. With any sugar work, stainless lets you see and judge color accurately. A dark non-stick surface makes it more difficult to judge the color. Of course, a thermometer is better than color for the right sugar stage, but color is useful too. Probably 3 quarts/liters is easier to work in than anything smaller. Brand isn't particularly important as long as it's not an unknown. Costco in the US has a clad 3 qt Tramontina in their kitchenware  aisle currently that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ditto. I use a 3 quart all clad for fudge. That and a good candy thermometer. I've been looking at copper sugar pans for about 20 years without buying one. The idea sounds good but the clad pan works so good that there has been no reason to change.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Whenever your boiling sugar, you need to be sure your vessel has a very heavy bottom. Copper is nice since it conducts heat considerably better then stainless, but it's not totally essential. If your boiling sugar on a regular basis, I would recommend copper, but if it's casual, a good stainless pot will suffice, such as one from Update. If copper does interest you, I've seen JB Prince has good prices on copper, and it also pays to keep an eye out on ebay. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We use an all-Clad pot to boil all our sugar. The MC2 is my preference. It's a tri ply with stainless on the inside and solid aluminum core. I think it's the most even heat without hot spots. I used copper for years when I demoed sugar. I don't think they are even close to being as efficient to clad pans.

Now, I'm talking before isomalt.

@BrianShaw ,

You've been looking for years? PM me with a shipping address and I'll send you one. It will need a little elbow grease. I have a couple of sugar boxes in my garage that I need to break down and store. I can see copper pots up there.


----------

